# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  نحوه خرید developer id

## omid_student

سلام دوستان
عذرخواهی میکنم به دلیل پست به این سادگی البته برای شما
برای خرید developer id شنیدم خیلی بدبختی داره چطور میشه خرید و یه سوالی داشتم
هر developer id صد تا برنامه کامپایل میکنه
حالا فرض کنید فعلا شما روی یکی دارید کار میکنید و روی گوشی تست میکنید.
برای هر تستش از تعداد کامپایل developer id کم میکنه؟
کلا چطوریاست چطور میتونم تهیه کنم ایا کسی هست یه چند تایی از developer id به ما بفروشه؟

----------


## phoenix32

سلام
برای شما و عزیزانی که قصد خرید اکانت دولوپر اپل را دارند توضیحاتی میدم : 

نحوه خرید اکانت developer اپل :
کل کارها را با دقت انجام بدیدچون یه کمی عجله یا بی دقتی ممکنه کل هزینه هاتون را به باد بده .

اکانت دولوپر برای اشخاص حقیقی 99دلار است . 
ایران به دلیل تحریمات از این اکانت محروم است.
اول وارد سایت میشید developer.apple.com و اپل ای دی خودتون را وارد میکنید . 
نکته مهمی اینجا هست که کل آدرس ها ، اسم ها و تمام مشخصات در کل پروسه ثبت نام و خرید باید معتبر باشد .
دقت کنید که  ویزا حتما به نام خودتان صادر کند در غیر این صورت اپل تایید نمیکند . ازگیفت کارهای اپل استفاده نکنید !

بعد از ان باید مدرکی مانند سند خانه قبض اب یا برق یا مدرکی برای تایید ادرس (ایران پذیرفته نیست) برای اپل ارسال کنید.
و دقت دقت دقت اگر اطلاعات وارد شده صحیح باشد دولوپر یکسان باشد سریع فعال میشه وگر نه که با کوچکترین مغایرتی باید تاییده های ذکر شده را بفرستید . 
اگر مشکلی داشتید تیم ما اماده هکاری است  : 
phoenixcoders.ir
mbsa220@gmail.com

----------


## Ahmadreza30000

سلام. در صورت نیاز به تامین اکانت انترپرایز اپل apple enterprise با شماره تلفن 09177191875 تماس بگیرید

----------

